# Hot Water Heater Temps?



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 06 25rss and the water gets pretty hot. I have young kids and when we give them a bath and use the shower head to rinse the kids off the water gets scalding hot for a second or so. We try to conserve water when not at a full hook up site and like to use the shower head that shuts on and off but as soon as you turn the water on it gets super hot for a few seconds then goes to the temp you set it at.

I would like to have the temp a little lower in the rv. I know the faucets at my home are scald free and no matter how hot you turn it it wont burn you. Do they make these faucets for rv showers?

Duane


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try this http://store.dan-marcrvparts.com/adeamoatwahe.html


----------

